#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  I am glad to see egnet back to live again!

## wolf

I am glad to see egnet back to live again!

See More: I am glad to see egnet back to live again!

----------


## zambroata

Yeah..me too.. what a relief..

----------


## Mohamed

Many thanks for this wonderful feelings and sorry for what happened the last period . it was some server problems and technical support team exert all the effort to keep the database save and update . I pray to allah to keep our community and to be always cooperate to help each other

----------


## rubgen

Tks for the effort. This site is special!

----------

